# Que salida tienen los cursos del INEM , como salida laboral



## Aniquiladordestroyer (2 Ene 2022)

E visto varios cursos y parecen muy interesantes , 

Esto tendría salida laboral , dicen que incluyen prácticas hay algún entendido por aquí ? 

Esa sabiduría burbujera


----------



## Progretón (2 Ene 2022)

Por experiencia: salidas, ninguna.

Son una estafa, eso sí, completamente legal. Tienen varios cometidos:

Una empresa o fundación imparte el curso; es toda una industria a nivel local y regional, hay gente que vive muy bien de ello.
A los parados se les tiene estabulados. Mientras no caen en la cuenta de que pierden el tiempo - algo que no ocurre hasta el n-ésimo curso -, ni protestan ni dan por culo.
Los órganos de la administración responsables hacen mucho papeleo - que si programas de los cursos, CV de los profesores, acreditaciones de las empresas o fundaciones que los imparten ... -, con lo cual están ocupados y aparentemente trabajan. Sin embargo, entre el papeleo hecho no figura comprobar si gracias a esos cursos las personas que los han hecho han encontrado trabajo.
Por último, sirve como pretexto para retirar el subsidio de desempleo a los gilipollas que pasan de hacer el curso.


----------



## luca (2 Ene 2022)

Borrado, ver firma.


----------



## Euler (2 Ene 2022)

Son una buenísima salida laboral para los que los dan y los organizan.


----------



## Papo de luz (2 Ene 2022)

Las salidas de las marisquerías.


----------



## Kadashman-Enlil I (2 Ene 2022)

Aniquiladordestroyer dijo:


> E visto varios cursos y parecen muy interesantes ,
> 
> Esto tendría salida laboral , dicen que incluyen prácticas hay algún entendido por aquí ?
> 
> Esa sabiduría burbujera



El suicidio.

Son sitios donde van los parados a que un hinjeniero les lea unos papers en plan: "Hoy comenzamos con la Unidad 1, blablablablablabla, muy bien, fin de la Unidad 1". Suelen ser utilizados como almacén de niños inútiles amongolados que ya tienen los primeros pelos en los huevos, para que no den por culo en casa, o de parados de larga duración, para que no den por culo en casa. El centro no se encarga de buscar las prácticas, eso debe currárselo el interesado, las prácticas no son remuneradas. Creo que hay un plazo de tres años para hacerlas. Pueden ser cerca de la casa del estudiante, o a tomar por culo de su domicilio. Generalmente es tiempo perdido. Igual hay excepciones, eso no lo sé.


----------



## Aniquiladordestroyer (2 Ene 2022)

luca dijo:


> Están muy bien. Como profesor cobras una pasta, como empresa corrupta de formación mucho más. Y así la Administración retira unos meses a un parado de las listas... aunque siga cobrando.
> Ahora para el pringado que va al curso es una pérdida de tiempo, no aprendes nada actualizado, ni de broma te sirve para encontrar teabajo, es más te lastra el c.v. al certificar que eres un truño inempleable y desesperado.
> Como ves está muy bien, el complemento ideal si te vakunas y votas.



Annn ok pues pasando pues


----------



## Aniquiladordestroyer (2 Ene 2022)

Kadashman-Enlil I dijo:


> El suicidio.
> 
> Son sitios donde van los parados a que un hinjeniero les lea unos papers en plan: "Hoy comenzamos con la Unidad 1, blablablablablabla, muy bien, fin de la Unidad 1". Suelen ser utilizados como almacén de niños inútiles amongolados que ya tienen los primeros pelos en los huevos, para que no den por culo en casa, o de parados de larga duración, para que no den por culo en casa. El centro no se encarga de buscar las prácticas, eso debe currárselo el interesado, las prácticas no son remuneradas. Creo que hay un plazo de tres años para hacerlas. Pueden ser cerca de la casa del estudiante, o a tomar por culo de su domicilio. Generalmente es tiempo perdido. Igual hay excepciones.



Encima te tienes que buscar tu las prácticas y ponen los cachondo que prácticas te dan   joderrrrr ni el marketing de la tele ya ,
Pues muy bien por todos disiparon mis dudas


----------



## Kadashman-Enlil I (2 Ene 2022)

Aniquiladordestroyer dijo:


> Encima te tienes que buscar tu las prácticas y ponen los cachondo que prácticas te dan   joderrrrr ni el marketing de la tele ya ,
> Pues muy bien por todos disiparon mis dudas



Pos claro. 

A ver, depende el curso. Hace tiempo el INAEM daba en Calatauyd unos cursos con certificado de profesionalidad de soldadura eléctrica del que me hablaron muy bien, le daban caña cada día durante meses a soldar y soldar. Claro que algo de práctica se hace, por ejemplo, en uno de fontanería harás unas prácticas de soldar tuberías con plata, o instalar un vater, o conectar unos latiguillos a un lavabo. Pero con eso no puedes salir a afrontar la cantidad de follones que te puedes encontrar en fontanería. Te valdrá para perder el miedo a hacer algo en casa, para lo que creo que no vale la pena tirarse meses oyendo gritar a chavales o batallitas de parados; con youtube vas que chutas. Luego del curso, lo que hay que hacer es buscarse un sitio donde un fontanero acceda a llevarte de ayudante y tener suerte con quien te toque, que quiera enseñarte, no sea cabrón, etc. 
No sé si vale la pena.


----------



## Aniquiladordestroyer (2 Ene 2022)

Kadashman-Enlil I dijo:


> Pos claro.


----------



## Elmachacante (2 Ene 2022)

0


----------



## Suprimo (2 Ene 2022)

Los únicos que sirven para algo son los que te dan acreditaciones (reales, nada de academia paco certifica) y carnets


----------



## workforfood (2 Ene 2022)

Con Rajoy los quitaron todos, ahora solo hay cursillos para trabajadores en activo de unas pocas horas. Como han dicho era una estafa concertada entre fundaciones oscuras de cursillos del todo a cien, y el profesor cada uno se llevaba la mitad y el alumno se llevaba que le perdieran de vista durante unas horas en casa.


----------



## Aniquiladordestroyer (2 Ene 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> Los únicos que sirven para algo son los que te dan acreditaciones (reales, nada de academia paco certifica) y carnets



Que centro otorgan esas acreditaciones de pago supongo no ?


----------



## Shy (2 Ene 2022)

Son muy útiles, para la mafia de sindicatos que controlan las empresas que los dan.


----------



## Suprimo (2 Ene 2022)

Aniquiladordestroyer dijo:


> Que centro otorgan esas acreditaciones de pago supongo no ?



No tiene por qué, he llegado a ver cursos para certificaciones básicas de CISCO








Certificaciones


Certificaciones



www.cisco.com





Ahora si me dicen que porque estoy cobrando prestación me acerque a un curso para aprender a escribir cartas o emilios, lo mismo lo que hago es redactar para invitarle a la pvta madre del que organiza el curso


----------



## Galvani (2 Ene 2022)

Yo ya lo dije, he estado alguna vez. En uno empecé a trabajar en una empresa del sector y llegaba tarde porque era imposible compaginar, pero ya que había empezado que iba a hacer, la plaza ya estaba ocupada. 

El tipo de la empresa que daba el curso me dijo que bueno que siguiese pero claro, los cerdos del SEPE se rebotaron aunque tardaron en decírmelo. Un subnormal de los que organizaba ese curso me mandó subir a su despacho y me dijo de malas formas que no se lo había comunicado y demás. Que me expulsaban. 

Claro ya no les interesaba aún perdiendo la plaza y sin darme el certificado (que yo entendía que no me lo diesen al llegar tarde) 

Luego en otro vino un tipo buscando gente para prácticas gratis claro. La gente de allá teníamos mínimo 35 años. Lógicamente no fue ninguno. Resumen, beneficio para las empresas que lo dan y miseria para ti. 

Pero lo cojonudo es que esas mismas empresas imparten cursos similares que cuestan una pasta. En este país no merece la pena pagar por nada.


----------



## Aniquiladordestroyer (2 Ene 2022)

Galvani dijo:


> Yo ya lo dije, he estado alguna vez. En uno empecé a trabajar en una empresa del sector y llegaba tarde porque era imposible compaginar, pero ya que había empezado que iba a hacer, la plaza ya estaba ocupada.
> 
> El tipo de la empresa que daba el curso me dijo que bueno que siguiese pero claro, los cerdos del SEPE se rebotaron aunque tardaron en decírmelo. Un subnormal de los que organizaba ese curso me mandó subir a su despacho y me dijo de malas formas que no se lo había comunicado y demás. Que me expulsaban.
> 
> ...



Que putada tío , menuda realidad de cursos estafa


----------



## hartman (2 Ene 2022)

mejor si tienes minusvalia y te paga la fundacion once los cursos no dan muco 10 eruos al dia pero mejor eso que nada.


----------



## Galvani (2 Ene 2022)

Kadashman-Enlil I dijo:


> Pos claro.
> 
> A ver, depende el curso. Hace tiempo el INAEM daba en Calatauyd unos cursos con certificado de profesionalidad de soldadura eléctrica del que me hablaron muy bien, le daban caña cada día durante meses a soldar y soldar. Claro que algo de práctica se hace, por ejemplo, en uno de fontanería harás unas prácticas de soldar tuberías con plata, o instalar un vater, o conectar unos latiguillos a un lavabo. Pero con eso no puedes salir a afrontar la cantidad de follones que te puedes encontrar en fontanería. Te valdrá para perder el miedo a hacer algo en casa, para lo que creo que no vale la pena tirarse meses oyendo gritar a chavales o batallitas de parados; con youtube vas que chutas. Luego del curso, lo que hay que hacer es buscarse un sitio donde un fontanero acceda a llevarte de ayudante y tener suerte con quien te toque, que quiera enseñarte, no sea cabrón, etc.
> No sé si vale la pena.



Comerás mierda a paladas y encima te dirán que des gracias por haberte dado trabajo e ir de ayudante de un paleto con ínfulas aunque tengas 40 años y estés hasta la poya de trabajar.


----------



## Galvani (2 Ene 2022)

Aniquiladordestroyer dijo:


> Que putada tío , menuda realidad de cursos estafa



Si, a lo mejor hoy más hasta los huevos de todo le mando a la puta mierda al subnormal ese.


----------



## Floyd Boudreaux (2 Ene 2022)

Aniquiladordestroyer dijo:


> Que centro otorgan esas acreditaciones de pago supongo no ?



Certificaciones profesionales de varios niveles. Hay infinidad de trabajos que ahora necesitan de ese tipo de acreditaciones, desde trabajar en el puerto como estibador, a llevar una pala, formación específica en logística y almacén, Administracion papeleo para pymes, supply chain, trabajo en obra civil, diferentes tipos de mantenimiento compara fontanería, calderas, energías renovables, mantenimiento de sistemas informáticos y redes
Seguridad privada

Aquí en burbuja todo el mundo tiene carrera universitaria y muy buenos trabajos y desprecian a todo trabajador que dobla el lomo y suda… hay muchas opciones interesantes y que solo tragando con el sepe y su red Clientelar de academias de formación, vas a conseguir los certificados de profesionalidad por los que se va a regir gran parte del mercado laboral en breve

sin ir más lejos, en la web de lanbide te ponen los cursos, la certificación profesional que obtienes y su porcentaje de empleabilidad según sus datos de contratación del último año/periodo.


----------



## Floyd Boudreaux (2 Ene 2022)

Aniquiladordestroyer dijo:


> Que centro otorgan esas acreditaciones de pago supongo no ?



Tienes que ir a la oficina de empleo de tu ccaa (no al sepe). Ellos tramitan la formación


----------



## Sardónica (2 Ene 2022)

CERO.
Solo sirven para poner en el limbo de las listas del paro a la gente y 

PARA MOVER PASTA A ACADEMIAS AFINES. 

METER POLÍTICA DE GÉNERO.

Mejor un ciclo de grado medio o superior.


----------



## Galvani (2 Ene 2022)

Floyd Boudreaux dijo:


> Certificaciones profesionales de varios niveles. Hay infinidad de trabajos que ahora necesitan de ese tipo de acreditaciones, desde trabajar en el puerto como estibador, a llevar una pala, formación específica en logística y almacén, Administracion papeleo para pymes, supply chain, trabajo en obra civil, diferentes tipos de mantenimiento compara fontanería, calderas, energías renovables, mantenimiento de sistemas informáticos y redes
> Seguridad privada
> 
> Aquí en burbuja todo el mundo tiene carrera universitaria y muy buenos trabajos y desprecian a todo trabajador que dobla el lomo y suda… hay muchas opciones interesantes y que solo tragando con el sepe y su red Clientelar de academias de formación, vas a conseguir los certificados de profesionalidad por los que se va a regir gran parte del mercado laboral en breve
> ...



El primero que desprecia al que dobla el lomo es el palillero y después los propios compañeros que compiten por migajas. Al final tienes un trabajo sucio, peligroso, mal pagado y con ambiente de mierda. Muchísimos intentando meterse a lo público aún teniendo trabajo. En España no se puede ser currito a no ser que seas Dios en algo muy específico.


----------



## Floyd Boudreaux (2 Ene 2022)

Galvani dijo:


> El primero que desprecia al que dobla el lomo es el palillero y después los propios compañeros que compiten por migajas. Al final tienes un trabajo sucio, peligroso, mal pagado y con ambiente de mierda. Muchísimos intentando meterse a lo público aún teniendo trabajo. En España no se puede ser currito a no ser que seas Dios en algo muy específico.



Buena película a la que le falta un toque de spaghetti western. Uno puede buscarse la vida muy dignamente de mil manera y haciéndose valer en lo que hace. Usáis un discurso demagogo alejado de la realidad y enclaustrado en el foro. Luego ves a sudacas montando se sus empresas de reformas, rumanos haciéndose con todo el trabajo de zonas enteras ya sea en hostelería o construcción 
Pero es mejor seguir con la gilipollez delpalillero y tal. Solo ya sabiendo usar una rotaflex puedes entrar en muchos talleres metálicos. Eso sí, a casa no van a venir a buscarte porque entiendo que cuando sacasteis la licenciatura ya teníais un contrato firmado… yo no a pesar de haber estado trabajando de lo que estudié mientras seguía en la carrera


----------



## Floyd Boudreaux (2 Ene 2022)

Donde te crees que se forman los seguratas, los gruistas, fontaneros, caldereros, soldadores, instaladores de alarmas/fibra, instaladores de calderas…. Hay infinidad de trabajos que despreciáis que la gente necesita para vivir y que ahora mismo se certifican mediante los certificados profesionales del sepe
En unos años hará falta uno específico hasta para usar una amasadora y hacer pan.


----------



## TORREVIEJO (2 Ene 2022)

Los cursos de ofimática están bien


----------



## XRL (2 Ene 2022)

yo fuí a uno de fontanería en 2012 porque estaba cobrando el paro y si no me lo quitaban

vaya perdida de tiempo...


----------



## ieeehhspartaco (2 Ene 2022)

Rds Cltlrs


----------



## BHAN83 (2 Ene 2022)

una forma mas de repartir dinero a redes clientelares.

una gran cantidad de recursos que se usa en tener a la gente distraida y comprar votos. sin producir nada util para la sociedad.


----------



## Ángel de Luz (2 Ene 2022)

Yo he hecho varios y pasas el rato. Algunos son buenos como uno de páginas web que hice que te enseñan a hacer una web básica. Otros no me sirvieron de mucho pero algo siempre aprendes. Son cursos de iniciación.


----------



## Kuppa (2 Ene 2022)

Progretón dijo:


> Por experiencia: salidas, ninguna.
> 
> Son una estafa, eso sí, completamente legal. Tienen varios cometidos:
> 
> ...



No se puede explicar mas claro. Yo una vez hice uno por lo de q me quitaban el paro, viendo la mamandurria que era aquello en cuanto acabe me puse a fondo con una oposicion. Por cierto, de los que lo hicimos nadie acabo trabajando de aquello. Y de los de la promocion siguiente tampoco.


----------



## Dr Polux (2 Ene 2022)

Algunos cursos tecnológicos, te regalan al final la certificación oficial gratis, los del centro tecnologico de Getafe: IBM, Cloudera, Microsoft, etc


----------



## Progretón (3 Ene 2022)

Kuppa dijo:


> No se puede explicar mas claro. Yo una vez hice uno por lo de q me quitaban el paro, viendo la mamandurria que era aquello en cuanto acabe me puse a fondo con una oposicion. Por cierto, de los que lo hicimos nadie acabo trabajando de aquello. Y de los de la promocion siguiente tampoco.



Yo en el último curso que hice tuve que pedirle al profesor que me dejase preparar una oposición con la que llevaba ya unos 3 meses. O eso, o perdía el subsidio de desempleo.

El hombre, por fortuna para mí, se enrolló.

Asistía a las clases - había control de asistencia por huella digital - y mientras él explicaba yo me peleaba con el temario.

Aprobé las oposiciones y a efectos de estadísticas mi ingreso en la AGE como _funci_ de carrera en un puesto de medio pelo computó como que había encontrado trabajo.

Dos o tres compañeros encontraron curro; claro que hablamos de informática, un sector que en los últimos años tiene pleno empleo. El resto de los compañeros, nada.

De cursos que hice en otra época de mi vida, muchos años atrás, en la que pululaba por el sector privado, gente que encontraba trabajo, nada de nada.

Una tomadura de pelo.


----------



## workforfood (3 Ene 2022)

Se quitaron los cursillos porque coño lo importante para un trabajo no es la formación que tengas sino el enchufe que tengas. Es así el empleo en España a un fontanero o un electricista le importa un huevo que domines lo básico de la profesión, porque al final un empleo es dinero para comprar cosas y eso no se da al primero que aparece sino que se da al enchufado que puede partir de 0 pero en unos meses de curro va a tener más formación que hasta un FP. La generación langosta sabe que cuando hay dinero por medio se aprende lo que sea desde manejar un torno hasta soldador con formación previa de 0. Por eso esos cursos no valían de nada porque hasta la administración se dio cuenta que sin trifásicos nada.


----------



## Excovid (3 Ene 2022)

Por experiencia propia, NINGUN beneficio, sólo para los mismos. Tú podrás hacerlo bien y luego no te contratarán.
A mí en uno por ejemplo me pasó algo extraordinario. 8 meses quemando pantalones y camisas aprendiendo a soldar. A parte de que luego no te dan la opción de hacer prácticas en empresas, los certificados como había menos que asistentes se los dieron a los moros. Fuí con mi recibo de la Generalitat a recogerlo y asombrosamente no existía mi certificado de homologación o como se llamase. De esto hace 10 años.
Te recomiendo que sí los quieres hacer como aprendizaje personal o "culturilla" para tí, antes que estar tirado en el sofá los hagas pero ya te digo que por lo menos en Cataluña, no sirven para abrir puertas laborales.


----------



## workforfood (3 Ene 2022)

Sabéis que formación tiene la gente que tira fibra la mayoría 0, un contacto un enchufe que les metió en el sector y aprendió el oficio. Sin contactos no vais a salir del paro nunca.


----------



## Euler (3 Ene 2022)

De todas formas, aparte de lo que te he dicho, tú piensa si quieres aprender sobre algo de lo que ofrecen, porque en lo personal puede abrirte una puerta hacia el conocimiento. Eso sí, todo conocimiento viene del esfuerzo que tú hagas a partir de esa base.
Como ya te he dicho arriba, si buscas beneficio laboral inmediato para ti no lo veo.


----------



## feldene flash (3 Ene 2022)

mejor que estar en casa sin hacer una mierd seguro

un colega se hizo uno de instalador de fotovoltaica antes de la pandemia y estaba ya currando , con la de mano de obra que segun dicen se necesita , es una buena opcion


----------



## Invasor (3 Ene 2022)

Yo he hecho dos, mientras curraba. Uno de instalación y mantenimiento de sistemas automatizados. Pseeee pero muchos se quedaron en la empresa donde fueron de prácticas.

Hice el de "frigorista" también. Éste a poco hábil que seas vas a tener trabajo.

Y cursos hay muchos, con salidas y sin salidas. Tienes hasta de chapa y pintura.


----------



## Tontuflas (3 Ene 2022)

Un conocido mío se sacó el B2 de inglés gracias a un curso del INAEM y otro está trabajando en una consultoría medioambiental gracias a un curso que hizo sobre impacto ambiental.

O sea que para algo deben servir...


----------



## Sonic The Hedgehog (3 Ene 2022)

Yo hace unos años hice un curso de inglés del INEM que el nivel era bastante bajo para mí y aprendí poco. Sin embargo, al finalizar nos ofrecieron pagarnos un certificado oficial de Cambridge. Es decir, yo me saqué el First Certificate y me salió gratis.


----------



## Entrambos mares (3 Ene 2022)

Me has tocado el tema. 

Durante años fui formador de un par de cursos del inem, en aquel momento. El objetivo que tenían era retirar a gente de las listas del paro, pues durante el curso no computaban. A partir de ahí, tocaba lidiar con gente que iba obligada o gente que iba obligada y sin prestación, que era aún peor. Así que como monitor era un trabajo bastante exigente para que no abandonasen, ya que la pérdida de antigüedad cuando no tienes nada da un poco igual. En teoría, el curso servía al desempleado para tener más opciones de trabajo en ciertas áreas relacionadas con el curso. Es decir, que bajo demanda de un perfil determinado, mandaban antes al que tenía el curso que al que no. Pero los cursos no estaban reconocidos por el MECD, así que en la práctica había cursos que eran muy similares en temario a uno de FP, sin el mismo título.

Los cursos se acabaron en cuanto en el nuevo SEPE decidieron que las empresas que optaban a cursos tendrían más puntos si el monitor estaba desempleado. Así que ahora tienes a una persona que no es capaz de encontrar empleo de lo suyo, enseñando a otros. Con suerte, el SEPE sigue concediendo el curso a la misma empresa de formación y así el monitor se mantiene en un trabajo precarizado que le garantiza sueldo un tiempo y paro otro para optar a seguir trabajando. Es verdad que están bien pagados, lo suficiente como para poder tirar así varios años y si tienes suerte y la empresa se dedica a la formación.. te irá precarizando vía subvención pública yendo de una formación a otra. Como se comprende, el que es mínimamente válido, sale de la rueda en cuanto puede. Y que trabaje su alumnado no puede ser su prioridad, porque él mismo está en búsqueda activa de empleo.

Ah, y dada que la justificación económica es muy estricta por parte del SEPE, no es infrecuente que la empresa que imparta la formación pida que parte del sueldo del profesor retorne en sobre a la empresa. Porque no tienen muchas otras opciones de pegar la mordida habitual. 

Evidentemente, nadie quiere que el SEPE funcione.


----------



## workforfood (3 Ene 2022)

Hace años los cursillos los ofrecía el antiguo INEM o actual SEPE había interesantes como carnet de autobús o camión, en esos se apuntaba mucha gente y al final hacían selección pero ya hace tiempo que los cursillos los ofrecían los servicios de empleo de cada CC.AA. que es donde salieron los cursos fraudulentos de la junta de Andalucía etc cursos que no iba nadie y se cobraba la subvención de Europa.

En todos los sitios hay X empleo e Y Gente pero la relación de gente y trabajo es de 4Y>X. Hubo un boom de cursillos a principios y mediados de los 2000 de todo pero es lo de siempre las empresas tiran de trifásicos y formación formal de FP, ante la disyuntiva enchufado 0 formación y persona de FP, o persona con cursillo del paro. Casi siempre va para el enchufado con formación 0. Pero el tiempo de los cursillos pasaron miro la página web de lanbide y hay 4 mierdas de cursillos cuando con Zapatero había a decenas por el 2004-2010.


----------



## asakopako (3 Ene 2022)

Tengo un conocido que con un curso de esos se colocó de topógrafo. Hace la tira de años y era un curso que hasta pagaban, luego dejaron de pagar y ahora dudo que exista ese curso. Ahora tiene su propia empresa después de tragar mucha mierda.


----------



## GatoGris (3 Ene 2022)

Habrá de todo.

Conozco gente que hizo de soldadura y de mecanizado y han conseguido trabajo gracias a eso. Entiendo que si haces cursos (de más de 50 horas, por favor) de lo que se demanda, vas a tener tus oportunidades. El problema viene porque la gente no quiere trabajar, y hacen cursos para mantenerse en el sistema de ayudas. Pero hazte uno de soldadura completo (electrodo, MIG, TIG,...) y verás cómo tienes curro enseguida. No vas a ser director de producción de una empresa, es verdad, pero tendrás curro y oportunidades de mejorar si te lo curras (y, además, si no acabas en empresas familiares donde está todo decidido o en sitios con enchufismo).

Personalmente hice uno de inglés que el nivel era B1 pero había negratas que no sabían el "to Be", y no tenían cojones a dejarles fuera. Hay sitios que solamente buscan la subvención, pero eso pasa con los parados también.


----------



## elojodeltuerto (3 Ene 2022)

Te lo explico en un segundo

*cursos top*
Donde te pagan el salario minimo por hacerlos
Normalmente son cursos para familiares y amigos que se apuntan al paro para hacerlos,unos pocos van para refugiados o personas catalogadas con riesgo de exclusion social.

*cursos buenos *
...de soldadura,tornero,pintor
95% seres de luz

*Mierda pura
aquí estamos mayoritariamente autóctonos sin enchufe.*
Cursos de risoterapia
desarrollo web (peor que el de cualquier panchito de Udemy)
Cursos de motivación.
etc,etc,etc


----------



## Galvani (3 Ene 2022)

GatoGris dijo:


> Habrá de todo.
> 
> Conozco gente que hizo de soldadura y de mecanizado y han conseguido trabajo gracias a eso. Entiendo que si haces cursos (de más de 50 horas, por favor) de lo que se demanda, vas a tener tus oportunidades. El problema viene porque la gente no quiere trabajar, y hacen cursos para mantenerse en el sistema de ayudas. Pero hazte uno de losdadura completo (electrodo, MIG, TIG,...) y verás cómo tienes curro enseguida. No vas a ser director de producción de una empresa, es verdad, pero tendrás curro y oportunidades de mejorar si te lo curras (y, además, si no acabas en empresas familiares donde está todo decidido o en sitios con enchufismo).
> 
> Personalmente hice uno de inglés que el nivel era B1 pero había negratas que no sabían el "to Be", y no tenían cojones a dejarles fuera. Hay sitios que solamente buscan la subvención, pero eso pasa con los parados también.



Como empieces a una edad vas a estar condenado en un trabajo de mierda con sueldo típico. Esta la gente que lleva 20 años en un oficio y están deseando largarles para contratar a gente más barata y vas a llegar tu con tu curso y vas a hacerte jefe allí currandotelo... No, la gente no quiere trabajar porque sabe lo que hay. España es un continuo reciclaje para acabar en un trabajo guarro donde solo Medran los de siempre.


----------



## Galvani (3 Ene 2022)

elojodeltuerto dijo:


> Te lo explico en un segundo
> 
> *cursos top*
> Donde te pagan el salario minimo por hacerlos
> ...



Los cursos buenos que dices tendrán de bueno el temario pero luego qué... A trabajar en un sitio basura con suerte.


----------



## GatoGris (3 Ene 2022)

Galvani dijo:


> Como empieces a una edad vas a estar condenado en un trabajo de mierda con sueldo típico. Esta la gente que lleva 20 años en un oficio y están deseando largarles para contratar a gente más barata y vas a llegar tu con tu curso y vas a hacerte jefe allí currandotelo... No, la gente no quiere trabajar porque sabe lo que hay. España es un continuo reciclaje para acabar en un trabajo guarro donde solo Medran los de siempre.



No pasa eso si buscas cursos donde escaseen los profesionales de ese sector. Evidentemente, no vas a convertirte en jefe aprendiendo a utilizar un torno, por ejemplo. Pero es ago de lo que nunca te va a faltar curro, está muy demandado y si además te formas para programar máquina-herramienta o algo así y consigues tener experiencia, lograrás progresar. Y progresar en cuanto a pasta y tipo de trabajo (condiciones); ser jefe no es progresar.

En cuanto a la edad, más vale que vayan cambiando de idea las empresas, no hay jóvenes en el mercado.


----------



## Galvani (3 Ene 2022)

GatoGris dijo:


> No pasa eso si buscas cursos donde escaseen los profesionales de ese sector. Evidentemente, no vas a convertirte en jefe aprendiendo a utilizar un torno, por ejemplo. Pero es ago de lo que nunca te va a faltar curro, está muy demandado y si además te formas para programar máquina-herramienta o algo así y consigues tener experiencia, lograrás progresar. Y progresar en cuanto a pasta y tipo de trabajo (condiciones); ser jefe no es progresar.
> 
> En cuanto a la edad, más vale que vayan cambiando de idea las empresas, no hay jóvenes en el mercado.



Precisamente estudie un cfgs de ese tema. La mayoría se ha hecho funci o ido por otro lado. ¿Por qué crees que falta gente? Tu con una FP llegas donde llegas, un currito con un sueldo típico. Ganarás dinero haciendo 12 horas como todo Dios, y si exiges más tranquilo que la empresa no cierra porque faltes tu.


----------



## GatoGris (4 Ene 2022)

Galvani dijo:


> Precisamente estudie un cfgs de ese tema. La mayoría se ha hecho funci o ido por otro lado. ¿Por qué crees que falta gente? Tu con una FP llegas donde llegas, un currito con un sueldo típico. Ganarás dinero haciendo 12 horas como todo Dios, y si exiges más tranquilo que la empresa no cierra porque faltes tu.



Claro, pero es que cualquiera se hace funcionario si puede, ya tenga una FP o una carrera. Pero partiendo de la cuestión inicial, si una persona está en paro y quiere trabajar lo que tiene que hacer son cursos o formaciones de lo más demandado. Si se quiere forrar y currar poco, es otro tema a tratar. El caso es que sí que hay formaciones que te dan en paro y te sirven para trabajar, a partir de ahí también es tema de cada uno el currárselo un poco más.


----------



## Galvani (4 Ene 2022)

GatoGris dijo:


> Claro, pero es que cualquiera se hace funcionario si puede, ya tenga una FP o una carrera. Pero partiendo de la cuestión inicial, si una persona está en paro y quiere trabajar lo que tiene que hacer son cursos o formaciones de lo más demandado. Si se quiere forrar y currar poco, es otro tema a tratar. El caso es que sí que hay formaciones que te dan en paro y te sirven para trabajar, a partir de ahí también es tema de cada uno el currárselo un poco más.



Lo más demandado es por algo. Porque la gente huye. Al final acabas en una cosa que odias y asqueado. Currarselo si no eres un pelota y un trepa es perder el tiempo. Yo lo haría para largarte. Un error no haberlo hecho hace una década mínimo.


----------



## Fornicious Jr (4 Ene 2022)

luca dijo:


> Están muy bien. Como profesor cobras una pasta, como empresa corrupta de formación mucho más. Y así la Administración retira unos meses a un parado de las listas... aunque siga cobrando.
> Ahora para el pringado que va al curso es una pérdida de tiempo, no aprendes nada actualizado, ni de broma te sirve para encontrar trabajo, es más te lastra el c.v. al certificar que eres un truño inempleable y desesperado.
> Como ves está muy bien, el complemento ideal si te vakunas y votas.



De profe tengo que decirte que al menos en Barcelona, los que me han ofrecido darlos pagan una miseria 

Y encima, en la mitad de los cursos cada módulo lo da un profesor diferente o tu módulo solo se da un par de días a la semana,...

Para vivir sólo de ello ya no da (yo en los buenos tiempos, los de to Dios robando de los fondos, si que me he llegado a levantar 4 o5k limpios al mes) 

Pero ahora, a menos que tengas tu negocio ya como autónomo, y lo tomes como un complemento, no te vale la pena


----------



## Fornicious Jr (4 Ene 2022)

En cuanto si sirven 

Se juntan varios factores 

Que valgas, te lo tomes con disciplina y con muchas ganas de aprender (seguir estudiando fuera de clase) 

Que tengas suerte, y pilles un profe medio decente, que tenga los nudillos raídos y que tenga interés por el tema (como te toque uno que simplemente, quiere ir a fichar y cobrar a fin de mes, perderás el tiempo) 

Que tengas suerte, y haya por lo menos dos personas más con un mínimo de interés por salir de allí habiendo aprendido aunque sean dos mierdas (como se te llene el grupo de canis o inmis, a los que el sepe les obligue estar allí para poder cobrar su paguita, el profe será el primero que tirará la toalla)

La gran lotería, es si en las prácticas caes en una buena empresa y te dejan hacer algo más que fotocopias (pero hace tiempo que esa lotería, no toca, las empresas no quieren a gente del paro, ni a pesar de toda la pasta en ayudas y deducciones que eso les reporta) 

Las prácticas, o van a ser una mierda inútil, o van a ser con un palillero que querrá comerciales o machacas gratis


----------



## Galvani (4 Ene 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> En cuanto si sirven
> 
> Se juntan varios factores
> 
> ...



Eso mas bien. Haras de todo lo malo porque en España tienes que hacer de todo y los jetas de curritos te meteran su trabajo y se creeran tus jefes.


----------



## Klapaucius (4 Ene 2022)

Quitar parados en las estadísticas y dar empleo público


----------



## Cicciolino (4 Ene 2022)

Los BIZUMs de @calopez.


----------



## Lounge Bar (4 Ene 2022)

Los de soldadura o mecanizado si suelen servir para encontrar trabajo después.


----------



## Fornicious Jr (4 Ene 2022)

Lounge Bar dijo:


> Los de soldadura o mecanizado si suelen servir para encontrar trabajo después.



Pero si los haces en un Centro de Innovación y Formación Ocupacional (CIFO).

Si no, te puede tocar pasar 3 meses con el charly, el johnny y el moha, haciendo el monguer con herramientas punzantes y un profesor, cuyo objetivo sea que si hay un accidente, él salga ileso


----------



## Aniquiladordestroyer (4 Abr 2022)

Re


----------



## jimmyjump (5 Abr 2022)

Sólo he hecho uno y era lamentable. Una pérdida de tiempo total. Se nota que las políticas activas de empleo en este país están de adorno, como muchas otras cosas


----------



## HelloAsilvestrados (5 Abr 2022)

Aniquiladordestroyer dijo:


> E visto varios cursos y parecen muy interesantes ,
> 
> Esto tendría salida laboral , dicen que incluyen prácticas hay algún entendido por aquí ?
> 
> Esa sabiduría burbujera



Yo he hecho bastantes cursos de esos, ya hace bastante tiempo, y puntúan para el empleo público.

Además viene bien para adquirir conocimientos, relacionarte con otras personas, yo a mis mejores amigas las conocí en un curso de esos hace más de 20 años, y si hay posibilidad de hacer prácticas en alguna empresa que después te contraten, algunos compañeros que tuve en un curso hicieron prácticas y después fueron contratados.


----------



## Carnaval (5 Abr 2022)

Que opinan de estos cursos del SOC ???


----------



## Gotthard (5 Abr 2022)

Progretón dijo:


> Por experiencia: salidas, ninguna.
> 
> Son una estafa, eso sí, completamente legal. Tienen varios cometidos:
> 
> ...



Perfecta descripción. Mis dieses.

Yo añadiría las verdaderas mafias que hay de dueños de academias que se reparten los cursos y ver como una academia con un local con dos aulas de 12 plazas a tomar por culo en el extrarradio y propiedad de la persona adecuada pasan por ahi mas de 500 teoricos alumnos al dia. Y cuando la modalidad es "a distancia" ya es directamente un descojone con matriculaciones de 200 y pico alumnos por tutor. O tutores que lo son de seis o siete disciplinas tan variadas como fontaneria y cuidado de ancianos.

Y se me olvidaba, el 80% de los profesores, son enchufados que no tienen ni idea de que cojones hablan (si es que lo hacen) o directamente los mismos propietarios de las "academias". Tengo unas amigas de la facultad tremendamente inutiles que lo unico que sabian hacer bien era ir borrachas y fumadas toda la semana y calzarse nabos random los fines de semana que acabaron entre las dos montandose una academia de esas porque una era hija de un militante del PSOE que era el que movia el negocio. Literalmente se forraron y cada una tiene una casa chupiguay en una urbanizacion del Aljarafe. El militante del PSOE supongo que se forró aun mas de lo que ya estaba.

El mayor fraude de la historia de España son los fraudes en formación de la Junta de Andalucia, una merienda de negros brutal. Y eso que la UDEF solo rasco la puntita del iceberg.






Caso Edu - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org


----------



## Anka Motz (5 Abr 2022)




----------



## Besucher (5 Abr 2022)

Gotthard dijo:


> Perfecta descripción. Mis dieses.
> 
> Yo añadiría las verdaderas mafias que hay de dueños de academias que se reparten los cursos y ver como una academia con un local con dos aulas de 12 plazas a tomar por culo en el extrarradio y propiedad de la persona adecuada pasan por ahi mas de 500 teoricos alumnos al dia. Y cuando la modalidad es "a distancia" ya es directamente un descojone con matriculaciones de 200 y pico alumnos por tutor. O tutores que lo son de seis o siete disciplinas tan variadas como fontaneria y cuidado de ancianos.
> 
> ...



Los robos de los ERES no se pagan solos.


----------



## Gotthard (5 Abr 2022)

Besucher dijo:


> Los robos de los ERES no se pagan solos.



Es cosa distinta, entre cursos y eres volaron mas de 5.000 millones de euros estimando muy muy por lo bajo.... y porque se jodieron a la jueza de Sevilla que estaba llevando el tema hasta el fondo. Yo me acuerdo en mi epoca que lo de la formación era TAN cantoso que no habia parados suficientes para tanto mamoneo, asi que tambien se pasaron a la formación continua para trabajadores en activo via sindicatos. Y metian el cazo todos, desde los altos cargos hasta el ultimo gilipollas de la academia-chiringuito.

El dia que se investigue de verdad los ultimos 30 y pico años de gobierno de la JJAA desde que se follan a Pepe Escuredo hasta que entra el PP (para no hacer NADA) van a salir delitos tan gordos de habria que buscar en el derecho romano penas suficientemente duras para semejante daño hecho a la gente de Andalucía.


----------



## Besucher (5 Abr 2022)

Gotthard dijo:


> Es cosa distinta, entre cursos y eres volaron mas de 5.000 millones de euros estimando muy muy por lo bajo.... y porque se jodieron a la jueza de Sevilla que estaba llevando el tema hasta el fondo. Yo me acuerdo en mi epoca que lo de la formación era TAN cantoso que no habia parados suficientes para tanto mamoneo, asi que tambien se pasaron a la formación continua para trabajadores en activo via sindicatos. Y metian el cazo todos, desde los altos cargos hasta el ultimo gilipollas de la academia-chiringuito.
> 
> El dia que se investigue de verdad los ultimos 30 y pico años de gobierno de la JJAA desde que se follan a Pepe Escuredo hasta que entra el PP (para no hacer NADA) van a salir delitos tan gordos de habria que buscar en el derecho romano penas suficientemente duras para semejante daño hecho a la gente de Andalucía.



Ya sé que no es exactamente lo mismo.

Pero el politicastro crea la empresa "de formación" a nombre de un familiar. La ayuda llega, la Hunta subcontrata a la empresa del primo, y entre esto y lo otro, la mitad se queda en manos del político, y la otra mitad en la facturación del primo (de la cual la mitad de esa mitad vuelve al político).

Y los cursos, o son inexistentes o, se pone a la prima que medio sabe escribir a expedir certificados de formación en gilipollecesvariasydiversas. Y si hacen falta candidatos, se apunta al tío, a la sobrina, o a la abuela para que no cante demasiado y si alguien pide papeles (que nadie lo va a hacer) de la formación al menos haya nombres de personas vivas entre las del listado que murieron cuando Franco era grumete.

Tú mismo lo dices, si en Andalucía no había suficientes parados, imagínate hasta dónde alcanza el robo.

Así que, si no es igual, bien poco le falta.

Cuerdas, farolas y guillotinas, ...esos objetos tan poco valorados en la Memocracia de España.


----------



## Gotthard (5 Abr 2022)

Besucher dijo:


> Ya sé que no es exactamente lo mismo.
> 
> Pero el politicastro crea la empresa "de formación" a nombre de un familiar. La ayuda llega, la Hunta subcontrata a la empresa del primo, y entre esto y lo otro, la mitad se queda en manos del político, y la otra mitad en la facturación del primo (de la cual la mitad de esa mitad vuelve al político).
> 
> ...



Siempre nos quedarán las cunetas.


----------



## Mitrofán 2 (5 Abr 2022)

No se como estara la cosa por alli con las federaciones de empresarios..aqui en Murcia por ejemplo, la FREMM ( federacion regional de empresarios del metal) hace unos cursos cojonudos de soldadura, automocion, caldereria etc 
Ellos saben exactamente lo que buscan y que formacion necesitas para currar en esos puestos.Tienen su bolsa de trabajo y si te lo curras de verdad y no eres un poco retra, tienes trabajo


----------



## Galvani (9 Abr 2022)

Eso no es desigualdad... Hijos de la gran puta, hasta se puede denunciar si alguien no alquila algo propio a un inmigrante porque es racista y xenófobo. El que imparta esos cursos es una rata como los que los organizan.


----------



## Tonimn (9 Abr 2022)

En mi último curso para parados metieron clase de igualdad.

Se ve que además del de entrevistas con Residuos Humanos y riesgos laborales obligan también a eso, aunque el curso sea de diseño, programación o idiomas.

Y yo que he sido discriminado laboralmente muchas veces por mujeres solo por serlo...

Constantemente paraba las clases explicando mis casos y pidiendo que me justificaran lo que decían (yo sí lo podía justificar) y salían con el mantra "es que tu caso es diferente" " es que has tenido muy mala suerte, pero eres una excepción" etc...

Al final me permitieron saltarme esas clases y el examen me lo aprobaron directamente sin hacerlo.Había dos alumnas pelmazas defensoras de discriminar "positivamente" a los hombres encantadas con esas clases.


----------



## Albertojosua (9 Abr 2022)

Había de camioneros, de autobuseros, de trailer. Si te pillan en los 3, te ahorras 3500 euros. Y tienes 3 carnets profesionales.


----------



## Espeluznao (9 Abr 2022)

Ah pero el PSOE sigue con el fraude de los cursos de formación? 

Fue un caso de corrupción sonado... casi tanto como el de los ERE de Andalucía.

Siguen con lo mismo?


----------



## TomásPlatz (9 Abr 2022)

Yo estuve haciendo uno y me salí. Como dicen @Progretón es un timo. 

Menuda estafa y perdida de tiempo. 

El curso iba de un tema del cual el profesor no tenia ni puta idea xd....era ridiculo. 

sali cabreado de ahi.


----------



## Lian (9 Abr 2022)

Progretón dijo:


> Por experiencia: salidas, ninguna.
> 
> Son una estafa, eso sí, completamente legal. Tienen varios cometidos:
> 
> ...




Tal cual.


----------



## notorius.burbujo (9 Abr 2022)

Progretón dijo:


> Por experiencia: salidas, ninguna.
> 
> Son una estafa, eso sí, completamente legal. Tienen varios cometidos:
> 
> ...



ademas, las personas que hacen estos cursos no computan como parados.


----------



## Mira macho (9 Abr 2022)

Voy a traer un punto de vista más optimista. No todos los cursos del paro son una mierda, pero la realidad es que la mayoría son muy poco útiles para obtener trabajo. Los cursos que se me ocurren que pueden darte trabajo de verdad son:

* *Los de restauración*: cocina, camarero, ayudante de cocina, etc. literal sirven para meter el pie y si no te cagas encima en las prácticas puedes sacar algo
* *Auxiliar sociosanitario en instituciones sociales*: otro con salidas, es un trabajo que requiere certificación oficial para hacerlo, y puedes entrar con la fp medio o con este curso del paro, de hecho en las propias ofertas de trabajo verás que piden este certificado de profesionalidad
* *El de programación web de nivel 3*: si eres bueno, espabilado y tienes buenos profesores, tus posibilidades de encontrar trabajo no son nulas con este curso
* *Los de construcción y oficios que duren varios cientos de hora*: se explica solo, si haces uno de estos vete a federaciones del metal o a la federación de la construcción de tu provincia y si eres bueno quizás tengas suerte en las prácticas y te quedes
* Tarjetas, permisos y certificados varios indispensables por ley para trabajar: manipulador de alimentos, carnets CAP, carnet de carretillas, tarjeta de seguridad privada (para ser segurita)...

*No hagas cursos especializados en centros de formación paco de mierda, intenta ir a organismos relacionados del sector, que conocerán mejor la realidad y tendrán más contactos y mejor profesorado. Por ejemplo, si haces una formación de restauración, hazlo en una escuela de hostelería.*

Sobra decirlo, pero para tener trabajo con un curso de estos se tienen que alinear 3 estrellas:
1º Que seas bueno o que se te de bien el temario y caigas bien
2º Que a la empresa que te manden estén buscando expandirse / más trabajores
3º Y el más importante... que el profe que te toque lo valga, como te falle esto mejor que te vayas del curso y busques otro

Seguro que hay más que desconozco, pero he resumido la mayoría de los que pueden dar algo de trabajo. Eso sí, los temarios están infladísimos y te vas a aburrir mucho como se vaya al ritmo del más lento...


----------



## Tonimn (9 Abr 2022)

notorius.burbujo dijo:


> ademas, las personas que hacen estos cursos no computan como parados.



Hasta ha habido casos de negación de alguna ayuda por estar "ocupado" en un curso.


----------



## notorius.burbujo (9 Abr 2022)

por cierto yo hice un curso de programacion hace años y fue un desastre, una absoluta perdida de tiempo. El nivel de los profesores era pesimo, tuvimos quejas contra el primero y lo quitaron, nos trajeron a otro y era otro inutil. Nunca he salido tan cabreado de un curso.


----------



## Aniquiladordestroyer (20 Ago 2022)

G


----------



## danilovix (21 Ago 2022)

Gracias a esos cursos de mierda obtuve PUNTITOS para conseguir plazas en empleo público, aun a pesar de no estar relacionados los sectores.


----------



## Vikingo2016 (21 Ago 2022)

Un negocio y chiringuito para enchufar al marido,esposa,novio,novia,hijo,hija,cuñado, hermano....de alguien del PSOE para que actúe de profesor o instructor del curso. Aunque no tenga preparación mi título. 

Ejemplo el marido de Susana Díaz.


----------



## Topollillo (21 Ago 2022)

Es una estafa pero legal, es como una fp que tampoco vale una mierda pero express.


----------



## sepultada en guano (21 Ago 2022)

Es una estafa, como todo el R78 en su totalidad.


----------



## W.Smith (21 Ago 2022)

En general son una mafia, pero hay excepciones. Yo he hecho uno de soldadura de 6 meses donde he aprendido mucho, de hecho actualmente parte de mi trabajo consiste en soldar. Pero pienso que, efectivamente, la mayoría no sirven para nada, solo a la mafia de academias que los imparten.


----------



## Tonimn (21 Ago 2022)

En los 80 y primeros 90 pagaban a los parados que los hacían por cursarlos además del transporte en caso de necesitarlo.
Los centros estaban obligados a demostrar un alto % de inserción.


----------



## Galvani (21 Ago 2022)

Tonimn dijo:


> En los 80 y primeros 90 pagaban a los parados que los hacían por cursarlos además del transporte en caso de necesitarlo.
> Los centros estaban obligados a demostrar un alto % de inserción.



En los 80 me han dicho que por un año trabajado tenias un año de paro.


----------



## DonKs (21 Ago 2022)

Como comentan sirven para darte puntos en el caso de alguna oposición. Por lo demás no valen para absolutamente nada salvo para que no te cortes las venas al tener la cabeza ocupada por la ansiedad de estar en paro.


----------



## Sonic The Hedgehog (21 Ago 2022)

Mira macho dijo:


> Sobra decirlo, pero para tener trabajo con un curso de estos se tienen que alinear 3 estrellas:
> 1º Que seas bueno o que se te de bien el temario y caigas bien
> 2º Que a la empresa que te manden estén buscando expandirse / más trabajores
> 3º Y el más importante... que el profe que te toque lo valga, como te falle esto mejor que te vayas del curso y busques otro



Y una 4ª estrella: Que la empresa donde vayan les caigas bien y decidan contratarte, porque puede ser que después de hacer las prácticas no te contraten.


----------



## Khmelnitsky (22 Ago 2022)

Mitrofán 2 dijo:


> No se como estara la cosa por alli con las federaciones de *empresarios..aqui en Murcia por ejemplo, la FREMM ( federacion regional de empresarios del metal) hace unos cursos cojonudos de soldadura, automocion, caldereria etc*
> Ellos saben exactamente lo que buscan y que formacion necesitas para currar en esos puestos.Tienen su bolsa de trabajo y si te lo curras de verdad y no eres un poco retra, tienes trabajo



Joder acabo de echar un vistazo a los cursos de formación y estoy flipando en colores. Son cursos de 680, incluso 1080 horas dictados por una organización privada y a coste cero para el alumno. 
Ya quisiera que hubiera algo aquí en Málaga, es que es como hacer una mini FP sin fumarte a los funcivagos de turno. 
Una pena no vivir en Murcia ahora mismo.


----------



## Sportacus (22 Ago 2022)

Creo que la palabra que se utiliza es "cursillo" para estas perdidas de tiempo y no valen absolutamente para nada, mismo valor, como decía Chiquito de la Calzada, que "una etiqueta de Anís del Mono", al igual que el Inem o cómo se llame en cada comunidad, que tampoco vale para nada.


----------



## Tonimn (22 Ago 2022)

Mira macho dijo:


> Voy a traer un punto de vista más optimista. Los cursos que se me ocurren que pueden darte trabajo de verdad son:
> * *Los de restauración*: cocina, camarero, ayudante de cocina, etc. literal sirven para meter el pie y si no te cagas encima en las prácticas puedes sacar algo



¡¡¡¡ CUIDADO !!! ¡¡ ALERTA !!!
¡¡¡ NI SE OS OCURRA HACER CASO A SPAM REPUGANTE COMO ESTE !!!
¡¡¡ NO ESTÁ HABLANDO DE PROFESIÓN, SINO DE EXTREMA CRUELDAD Y TORTURA !!!

En las cocinas os someterán a atroces torturas a más de 50 grados siempre, con jornadas de más de 50 horas semanales siempre de pie, sin cobrar ni cotizar nocturnidad ni festivos ni extras ni recuperar los días que se trabajan de más, cocinas cerradas sin ventilación y que os tocará limpiarlas a vosotros mismos si no es que queréis contraer enfermedades por inmundicia, coincidir (si es que no os dejan solos en la cocina a trabajar por tres y con contrato de ayudante) con gente rebotadísima que o está con drogas o alcoholizada o lo mismo se pone a tirar platos contra la pared o si hay alguien trabajador con quien estás a gusto a loas dos horas se larga, cortes y quemaduras día sí y día también, gritos, platos tirados con furia contra la pared, gente cayendo extenuada...
Y todo eso con suerte por el SMI
Igual y con suerte entras en un sitio pijo en el que estarías a gusto si no fuera porque vivirías en la cocina y tu día libre que sería siempre un lunes o martes o miércoles sin recuperar festivos trabajados no querrás hacer otra cosa que no moverte de la cama.


----------



## Tonimn (22 Ago 2022)

Sportacus dijo:


> Creo que la palabra que se utiliza es "cursillo" para estas perdidas de tiempo y no valen absolutamente para nada, mismo valor, como decía Chiquito de la Calzada, que "una etiqueta de Anís del Mono", al igual que el Inem o cómo se llame en cada comunidad, que tampoco vale para nada.



Hay formaciones que están bien.
Pero en las mismas academias tienen formaciones privadas mejores.
Claro, luego en LinkedIn y CV está plagado de gente que hizo el curso de parados y lo anuncia como que hizo la formación en el mismo sitio y se mezclan.


----------



## MarloStanfield (22 Ago 2022)

Aniquiladordestroyer dijo:


> E visto varios cursos y parecen muy interesantes ,
> 
> Esto tendría salida laboral , dicen que incluyen prácticas hay algún entendido por aquí ?
> 
> Esa sabiduría burbujera



NINGUNA. Los cursos del INEM son una estafa de la que no se habla. Están adjudicados a empresas que suelen ser de un amigote del político de turno, los cursos los suelen impartir charos inútiles (aunque algún buen profesor te puedes encontrar con suerte) y las prácticas son para salvar la papeleta en alguna empresa que serás poco más que un estorbo durante dos semanas.


----------



## workforfood (22 Ago 2022)

MarloStanfield dijo:


> NINGUNA. Los cursos del INEM son una estafa de la que no se habla. Están adjudicados a empresas que suelen ser de un amigote del político de turno, los cursos los suelen impartir charos inútiles (aunque algún buen profesor te puedes encontrar con suerte) y las prácticas son para salvar la papeleta en alguna empresa que serás poco más que un estorbo durante dos semanas.



Las empresas me sonaba que les daban una subvención por tener alumnos de esos cursillos. Esos chiringuitos se las deseaban para que las empresas ofrecieran unas putas prácticas, para que veáis el putapenico mercado laboral de hispanitán un auténtico cachondeo que va todo por enchufe.


----------



## asebuche (22 Ago 2022)

Los únicos cursos útiles y necesarios son los de perspectiva de género, eso sí, hay que complementarlos con el carnet del partido porque si no te los puedes meter por el culo


----------



## Mira macho (22 Ago 2022)

Tonimn dijo:


> ¡¡¡¡ CUIDADO !!! ¡¡ ALERTA !!!
> ¡¡¡ NI SE OS OCURRA HACER CASO A SPAM REPUGANTE COMO ESTE !!!
> ¡¡¡ NO ESTÁ HABLANDO DE PROFESIÓN, SINO DE EXTREMA CRUELDAD Y TORTURA !!!
> 
> ...



Nunca afirmé que la hostelería fuera la panacea, solo que los cursos del INEM te ayudarán a entrar en el sector. Lógicamente la hostelería es una puta mierda en la que solo se debería trabajar si a uno le encanta los azotes o se ve desesperado por cualquier curro.


----------



## La Tabiques (22 Ago 2022)

tienen tres salidas principalmente

salida por tierra ej frontera francia

salida por mar ej puerto de santander

salida por aire ej aeropuerto de barajas

si no haces el curso ganas tiempo directamente para pirarte de este estercolero en el que los unicos que viven de puta madre son funcionarios y jubilados , pero es un infierno para trabajadores de la privada y autonomos ......


----------



## workforfood (22 Ago 2022)

Sí pero hablaba de la segunda parte se supone que luego del cursillo iban las prácticas en empresas, y me parece que las empresas también se llevaban su parte.


----------



## workforfood (22 Ago 2022)

Hay oferta laboral pero para los enchufados, como dices, estos cursos de desempleados fueron quitados de un plumazo por Rajoy. La diferencia entre hacer un cursillo de fontanería, soldador, hostelería de 700 horas y un enchufado con 0 formación es que el segundo entraba al siguiente día en la "cuadrilla".


----------



## workforfood (22 Ago 2022)

Empresas en "expansión" pero si las empresas de este país se las ven y desean para despedir a alguien, aquí no es como Estados Unidos que sales de un sitio y entras en otro, aquí quitando 4 sectores la gente solo salía de una empresa agarrándose a la liana de la seguridad social es decir sacarse la incapacidad absoluta.


----------



## reconvertido (22 Ago 2022)

Entrambos mares dijo:


> Me has tocado el tema.
> 
> Durante años fui formador de un par de cursos del inem, en aquel momento. El objetivo que tenían era retirar a gente de las listas del paro, pues durante el curso no computaban. A partir de ahí, tocaba lidiar con gente que iba obligada o gente que iba obligada y sin prestación, que era aún peor. Así que como monitor era un trabajo bastante exigente para que no abandonasen, ya que la pérdida de antigüedad cuando no tienes nada da un poco igual. En teoría, el curso servía al desempleado para tener más opciones de trabajo en ciertas áreas relacionadas con el curso. Es decir, que bajo demanda de un perfil determinado, mandaban antes al que tenía el curso que al que no. Pero los cursos no estaban reconocidos por el MECD, así que en la práctica había cursos que eran muy similares en temario a uno de FP, sin el mismo título.
> 
> ...



no es infrecuente que la empresa que imparta la formación pida que parte del sueldo del profesor retorne en sobre a la empresa
No entiendo esa frase.
¿Estás diciendo que la empresa le pide dinero líquido al profesor o cómo?


----------



## Tonimn (22 Ago 2022)

Mira macho dijo:


> Nunca afirmé que la hostelería fuera la panacea, solo que los cursos del INEM te ayudarán a entrar en el sector. Lógicamente la hostelería es una puta mierda en la que solo se debería trabajar si a uno le encanta los azotes o se ve desesperado por cualquier curro.



No es un trabajo, estás fomentando las torturas y violaciones y más que posible pérdida de capacidad de por vida.


----------



## Baubens2 (22 Ago 2022)

Sólo sirven los de certificados de Microsoft o Oracle etc... De la academia Paco no.


----------



## LeeMarvin (22 Ago 2022)

En mi ccaa eran 5 pavos por alumno finalizado y hora de formación. El mínimo que tenían que acabar era 15 personas
Con un par de certificados de profesionalidad de 900 horas ya hacían la mitad del año


----------



## Entrambos mares (22 Ago 2022)

reconvertido dijo:


> no es infrecuente que la empresa que imparta la formación pida que parte del sueldo del profesor retorne en sobre a la empresa
> No entiendo esa frase.
> ¿Estás diciendo que la empresa le pide dinero líquido al profesor o cómo?



En el contexto de lo que escribí creí que se entendía bien. Si trabajas para una empresa de formación dando curso(s), dado que el contrato es temporal e incluso puede que seas un falso autónomo pero te levantas 2500€/3000€ al mes ... Pues hay empresas que te extorsionan pidiendo la devolución de parte del sueldo. Esto es porq la empresa tiene que justificar haber pagado el sueldo ante la administración que financia el curso (el SEPE en este caso) pero les parece mucho y su beneficio poco. Esto también lo he visto con entidades sociales, que obligan a los empleados a ser voluntarios con cuota o directamente les obligan a donar la parte de sueldo mensualmente. Esto al menos queda registrado y no es en negro como el sobre. 
Esto es más frecuente de lo que la gente piensa...


----------



## rator (22 Ago 2022)

los que puedes obtener el certificado de profesionalidad, creo que pueden ser buenos, con uno de 800 horas puedes llegar a obtener el carnet de instalador electricista


----------



## reconvertido (22 Ago 2022)

Entrambos mares dijo:


> En el contexto de lo que escribí creí que se entendía bien. Si trabajas para una empresa de formación dando curso(s), dado que el contrato es temporal e incluso puede que seas un falso autónomo pero te levantas 2500€/3000€ al mes ... Pues hay empresas que te extorsionan pidiendo la devolución de parte del sueldo. Esto es porq la empresa tiene que justificar haber pagado el sueldo ante la administración que financia el curso (el SEPE en este caso) pero les parece mucho y su beneficio poco. Esto también lo he visto con entidades sociales, que obligan a los empleados a ser voluntarios con cuota o directamente les obligan a donar la parte de sueldo mensualmente. Esto al menos queda registrado y no es en negro como el sobre.
> Esto es más frecuente de lo que la gente piensa...



En el contexto de lo que escribí creí que se entendía bien
Se entendía bien.

Pero me negaba a creer que existían cosa tan rastreras como estas:

[...] hay empresas que te extorsionan pidiendo la devolución de parte del sueldo [...].
[...] entidades sociales, que obligan a los empleados a ser voluntarios con cuota o directamente les obligan a donar la parte de sueldo mensualmente [...].

Gracias por confirmármelo.


----------



## Sonic The Hedgehog (22 Ago 2022)

Yo hice un curso de inglés del INEM. El nivel era muy bajo, pero me pagaron el certificado oficial del First. Luego, hice 1 mes de prácticas en una tienda, pero al final no me dijeron de quedarme.


----------



## skan (23 Ago 2022)

Si tienes la suerte de que te cojan en prácticas en un sitio y les moles puedes tener alguna salida.
Pero sucede en el 1% de los casos.
En el resto simplemente quieren gente en prácticas para no pagarles nada.


----------



## Entrambos mares (23 Ago 2022)

reconvertido dijo:


> En el contexto de lo que escribí creí que se entendía bien
> Se entendía bien.
> 
> Pero me negaba a creer que existían cosa tan rastreras como estas:
> ...



Si la gente supiera lo que se mueve en estos ámbitos... se acababa la casilla del irpf y toda la externalización de servicios del estado (eliminar el contrato de obra y servicio, en cierta forma, debería frenar esta externalización o eso quiero creer).



thanos2 dijo:


> Esto la administración lo sabe porque hay gente de la administración que luego se beneficia de ser invitados por empresas de formación a dar alguna charla con un generoso unto por contar cuatro chorradas durante una hora , disfrazado de formación



De hecho, en la administración hay algunos que son los que ponen después la mano por detrás para coger estos sobres. Muchos socios opacos de estas academias son gente de la administración. A ver quien adelanta los fondos con garantía total de recuperación de la inversión cuando el centro de formación va a cobrar el curso meses después del cierre. Los que tú dices son los que lavan la imagen y sí, esa que dices es de las pocas actividades legales que puede hacer un funcionario sin tener que pedir compatibilidad. Es una buena manera de cobrar sobres legales.

Pero como pasa con los pubs y discotecas, que sobreviven mejor las que montan con capital de policías municipales, en la formación ocurre lo mismo.


----------



## Murray's (23 Ago 2022)

Progretón dijo:


> Por experiencia: salidas, ninguna.
> 
> Son una estafa, eso sí, completamente legal. Tienen varios cometidos:
> 
> ...




Tal cual.

En general no sirven más que para perder tiempo.


----------



## Perfumerias Paco (23 Ago 2022)

Progretón dijo:


> Por experiencia: salidas, ninguna.
> 
> Son una estafa, eso sí, completamente legal. Tienen varios cometidos:
> 
> ...



No ase falta disir más.


----------

